# So many things have been happening



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi world, I got my pug dog Joel, I got a grey dagger caterpillar (That died of parasites), I found an 8 year old girl on the younger members thread (That Justine Kindly Made)
and we are moving house!! Woo good luck!!:2thumb:


----------

